# Anyone train elevated V-sits?



## Thunder Foot (Nov 10, 2012)

Does anyone practice or train doing elevated V-sits for abdominal strength?


----------



## Buka (Nov 10, 2012)

I used to do so a lot. Only a little bit now.


----------



## FullPotentialMA (Nov 10, 2012)

They are good for building core strength, which is very useful in martial arts (and health in everyday life).
Make sure your lower back is property positioned when doing the V-sits -- don't let it collapse or overly arch.


----------

